# Ottawa



## Chiller (Dec 5, 2008)

Bored at work, and on phone duty, still going over a bunch of files I had kickin around. 
Last year, I did what everyone should do at least once. Rent a car(or if you have a good one of your own, use it), and take off for a few days with no destination. It is great for the soul. I took off to Ottawa for 4 days last summer. These are some random images. 

Parliment Hill, the nations capital, where right now, I would love to be a fly on the wall.  I was wandering the streets at night, and they were doing this light presentation against the side of the building. 



 

Part of the war memorial


 
Guard of the unknown soldier(his hand only)


 

Statue of Canadian Icon Terry Fox across from parliment hill


 
An American soldier buried in Canada. I would love to find out more about this one. 


 
Inside the war museum, there are statues that are replicas of the statues at Vimi.​

 
A replica scene from inside the war museum, of trench warfare in WW1​

 
Some architecture of another museum.​



Thanks for lookin​


----------



## keybq (Dec 5, 2008)

Actually my fav is the one of the guards hand and the knife.


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 5, 2008)

Wonderful shots, Carl! You have _such_ an eye!  I too really like the closeup of the guard's hand and the bayonet blade, but would likely never thought to take a shot like that myself. I also love the Parliament buildings with the maple leafs projected onto it, and the Terry Fox shot. Wonderful work, as always, my photographer friend!


----------



## Lyncca (Dec 5, 2008)

These shouldn't be in Just for Fun  They are great shots!


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 5, 2008)

Hey Chiller man.

I saw Google's 'word of the day' and it just had to post it for you.

*sepulchral*  -  (adjective) Gruesomely indicative of death or the dead.


----------



## pierrottweiler (Dec 7, 2008)

nice shots!!!


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 7, 2008)

While phone duty may be boring, it gives you great opportunity to dig through your photo files, and for that reason alone, I - not being in your shoes but only enjoying the results - am totally happy about your phone duty!  For you show us such nice photos, and true enough, they shouldn't be in Just For Fun (while many others should.... a-hem!) but in one of the other galleries! 

I really really really like the last one. I'm a sucker for such lines and shapes and bows and bends in architecture and just love the way you framed this particular part of that building!

But that light show on the walls of the Parliament Building was quite something else, too! Wow!


----------



## Chiller (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks so much for your kind comments.  Much appreciated it.  

Corinna...I should be on phone duty tomorrow for a bit, so I might put up another thread if I get bored. :lmao:

Thank you for your comments  Lyncca.  There was a thread a while back, that said...."hobbiest should stick to posting in the Just for fun gallery. ...so here I am. :hug::

Big M.....killer word bro.   Maybe I will change my user name to that. 

Thanks ya'all.


----------



## Artograph (Dec 10, 2008)

These are GREAT!!!!!!!  Love them!  Hey....next time you are in my neck of the woods, let me know!!!

;O)


----------

